# Gps



## olroy (Nov 9, 2004)

i have never had one and would like suggestions..
just want one that is simple to use, to get me back to the truck after a 3 hour walk thru the woods.

thanks


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)

Garmin Map76!  Easy to use.  Enough for most needs but not too many.


----------



## Nick_T (Nov 9, 2004)

I've got the Garmin Etrex Legend and love it. I use it at work and for play and it has served both purposes very well. You can get them for @$160 now at www.gpsworldsupply.com and they're a great company to work with. I did have a screen go out on mine, sent it to Garmin and they sent me a new one with all my waypoints installed in the new unit. I'm using a recreation grade unit under comercial condititions so I ain't faulting Garmin for the screen failure. If you get one of the Garmin units, go ahead and plan to spend the extra cash for one of their detailed map CDs. I've got Roads and Recreation and City Select and they make a huge difference in the effectiveness of the unit when using it off the main highways. I would like to get Mapsource Topo but haven't got up the cash yet. These little units are super easy to use and plenty of power and buttons/bells for hunting.

Nick T


----------



## DSGB (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a Garmin eTrex - $100 or $110 for the camo model. Does everything I need it for.


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 9, 2004)

I 2nd the Etrex Legend.  It has plenty of memory for maps, and it's easy to use.  Just remember that map software adds some cost.


----------



## truittsosebee (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the Etrex Legend too.  Lots more features than I'll ever need and only about $160 at Wal Mart.


----------



## Agman (Nov 9, 2004)

I also have the E-trex legend with I like except for the toggle switch,  Mine is wore out.


----------



## Cward (Nov 9, 2004)

I recommend the Garmin Vista. Make sure any GPS you get has the electronic compass, that way you do not having to even be moving to get a reading. I have the base model Garmin etrex and love it but, I do wish it had the compass because you have to be walking a pretty good clip to get a correct reading. Other than that I love it. The Garmins are very user friendly.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 12, 2004)

I have the Garmin Vista and love it plus 24mb of memory and easy to use.


----------

